# [A] Tank sucht Heimat



## SkoII (3. Oktober 2012)

Ahoi!


*Ich suche: *

Eine Gilde um intern Heros zu gehen und später auch im 10er zu raiden. Mir ist außerdem wichtig, dass es keine dieser 200-Mann Gilde ist, in der man anonym rumgurkt. Der Gildenchat sollte außerdem viel genutzt werden. TS ist auch möglich, ich könnte sogar einen TS-Server stellen, falls erwünscht.
Man sollte nebenbei ins Gildengeschehen eingebunden werden. Das Gildenklima an sich sollte schlicht angenehm sein.
Der Altersdurchschnitt an sich sollte auch nicht gerade 16 sein. 

Der Server ist relativ egal. Geisterserver sind mir aber relativ unsympathisch, nur eine kleine Randnotiz.

Letztlich suche ich auch eine Gilde die versteht, dass man berufstätig ist und nicht 24/7 online ist. Erfahrung im eigentlichen Spiel sollte dennoch vorhanden sein.

Außerdem spielt für mich auch der Gildenname eine Rolle. Eine kleine, aber immerhin eine. Ich möchte mich mit der Gilde "identifizieren". Ich mag Gildennamen die zB nur aus einem Wort besteht und simpel zu merken sind.


*Ich biete:*

mich selbst als Tank an um Heros zu gehen und im späteren Verlauf zu raiden. Ich habe außerdem Erfahrung seit Anfang BC (mit einigen Pausen). Raid-technisch war ich als Retri-Paladin in WotLK äußerst aktiv. Cata hat mich aber relativ kalt gelassen.
Außerdem bin ich 20 Jahre alt. Mir ist geistige Reife und ein angemessener Umgang mit anderen selbstverständlich ein Begriff. Außerdem bei Bedarf wie gesagt einen TS-Server.

Nicht viel, aber fragen kostet ja nichts...


*Wichtig!
*
Ich bin kein erfahrener Tank! Ich spiele diese Rolle erst seit 3 Tagen und bin demnach relativ unerfahren. Ich gebe mir allerdings Mühe und habe Spaß daran. Vielleicht kann man im Arsenal auch sehen, dass ich versuche etwas rauszuholen. Ich bin ein unerfahrener Tank, aber ich muss das nicht noch verschlimmern, wenn ich mit Gammel-Gear meine Gruppe belaste oder?

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/alexstrasza/Sniffy/simple 


*Schlusswort:*

Ich hoffe jemand tut sich das mit mir an. Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen. Alles andere kann man dann auch noch klären.


----------



## Chemiezwerg (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Skoll,

habe gerade mit viel interesse deine Anfrage gelesen und glaube, du passt ganz gut bei uns rein. Das einzige mit dem du dich wohl abfinden müsstest wäre der Gildenname "Usque ad Obitum" (heißt so viel wie: "bis zu seinem Tode" und wurde vom weiblichen Anteil unserer Gilde gewählt). Ich hoffe aber das dies kein Ausschlusskriterium ist (sooo schlimm ist der Name ja auch nicht). Ansonsten passen wir auf alle deine Kriterien. 

Wenn du Interesse hast findest du eine nähere Beschreibung wer oder was wir sind in diesem threat: Oh, ein Link *Klick*. Und solltest du nach dem lesen immer noch Interesse haben schreibe mich einfach inGame an oder beswirb dich kurz im Forum 

LG Chemiezwerg aka Martin


----------



## SkoII (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir für die Antwort.

Das mit dem Namen ist kein Ding. "SWAG Power" wäre schlimm.

Ich werde mir das überlegen. Hört sich ja schon sehr gut an. Dennoch möchte ich vielleicht noch 1 Tag abwarten und mir eventuell noch andere Gilden anhören, wenn das ok wäre. Mit der Entscheidung einer Gilde will ich schließlich eine lange Zeit leben und spielen können. 
Auf jedenfall merke ich mir euch vor.


----------



## Chemiezwerg (4. Oktober 2012)

na da wünsche ich dir doch viel glück dabei


----------



## Chemiezwerg (8. Oktober 2012)

Und, hast du noch was gefunden? Oder wie ist da der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## SkoII (9. Oktober 2012)

So, Status-Update: Ich habe eine Gilde gefunden bei der ich jetzt schon sehr glücklich bin.

Ich danke trotzdem an alle Antworten hier im Thread und per PN. Ich wünsche euch alle viel Erfolg beim Raiden, bzw., dass ihr weitere tolle Member findet.

mfg, Skoll


----------

